# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Unpaid] Map Making Request for my two interlocking campaigns.

## Joe Joe

I would like to request a single large world size map with 5 continents, two of the continents close to each other. Maybe with a few outlying small islands for each continent. and 2-3 other small island chains randomly placed across the map.

The map would be an overview of the world and it would require no cities, kingdoms/empires, or points of interest to be named or placed on the map. 

*(Start of Requests List).*

Proper good looking geography.

Forests.

Lakes. (maybe rivers if it isn't too much to ask).

Seas, canals (if continents are connected in any way, place a canal at the point of connection. (like the Panama canal), oceans.

As much color as a medieval map would have.

one or two deserts between the 5 continents.

colder more wintery climates.

hotter more tropical, rainforest 'esque climates.

Compass Rose at the top right corner of the map.

**REQUIRED**map creator's signature (small) at either the bottom right or left of the map. (Yes, I do demand that the map maker add his/her signature, but it has to be small and in the corner as is described).

No labeling of continents, forests, mountains, seas, oceans, islands, bays, or canals.

No Cities, Empires, Kingdoms, or City States.

*(End of Requests list).*


I do hope that this isn't too much to ask for.

----------

